# Easy Opera Pieces Not hard to sing and easy to enjoy listening recommendations



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

a friend of my, sing opera in streets, she have good voice...
what pieces are not to much dificult and easy to enjoy listening ?

Thanks


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

hombre777 said:


> a friend of my, sing opera in streets, she have good voice...
> what pieces are not to much dificult and easy to enjoy listening ?
> 
> Thanks


does she have any training? if not, I wouldn't recommend anything.


----------



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

Yes, She practice and study for some years.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

hombre777 said:


> Yes, She practice and study for some years.


What voice range does she have?
Soprano or lower?


----------



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

She say " soprano "


----------

